# Where to find flying lessons for an amateur near Malaga/Marbella?



## matty8765 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi folks,

I am interesting in flying lessons in a small amateur plane such as a Cessna. 

I am currently living in Marbella and looking for somewhere nearby that I could reach with public transport. 

Does anybody have any idea where I could go? A search on google is not providing me with much.

Many thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

well the airport must have some areas where they teach and have private small planes - so thats a good place to start. "aprender a volar" I think is the Spanish translation (I'm sure if thats wrong, someone will correct me lol)

Jo xxx


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Matty. I could only find helicopter schools in Marbella. But Malaga has lots if you google "flight training school Malaga." I did it in English, in case you want English lessons. The last link is in Spanish.

Aerodynamics Málaga

https://www.pilotcareercentre.com/Pilot-Training-Type-Rating/Europe/Spain/3703/Aerodynamics Malaga

2Fly Pro-Pilot Programme – Best value EASA ATPL

Real Aeroclub de Malaga

Grupo One Air : ESCUELA DE PILOTOS, ESCUELA DE AZAFATAS Y TÃ‰CNICO EN OPERACIONES AEROPORTUARIAS, ENTRE OTROS.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------

